# Home Depot offers pallets of fertilizer



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone has taken advantage of it if they need large quantities, but if you search for fertilizer + pallet on HD, it comes back with several Lebanon products in pallet and half pallet quantities. They don't seem to offer much in this brand in single bags.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You use to be able to order just bags of the GreenView fertilizer and have them shipped to your local store for pick up. I also see the price of the 40 lbs box of Urea has gone up $10 since the beginning of the season.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

HD and Lowes often offers discounts on larger purchase of products.
I took advantage of their Scotts brand Dark mulch sale at the beginning of the season. Was less than $2 a bag and alot easier to move bags around than shovel/wheelbarrow 5 yards around.


----------

